# Hi everyone!



## KachineK (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi!  I am new to this site. 

I have been writing for about 15 years or so now, but I have only recently become a "professional."  I had one story publised in the March 2006 issue of On The Line, and I have another pending publication in PKA's Advocate magazine.  I went away from writing for a few years while my two sons were young as I focused much of my time and energy on them.  Now that they are a little older, I have climbed back into the saddle and I am ready to go again!

Hope to meet lots of folks here and get some good constructive criticism on my works!  Pardon my grammer, I know it stinks!! :lol:

Kachine Kolgon


----------



## Hawke (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the community, Kachine. Jump right in and enjoy!


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 16, 2008)

Then I'll have much to learn from you then. Nice to have you.
-Newnonel


----------



## T.N. Kettman (Dec 16, 2008)

I was published a handful of times, but now at 25 years old, I think it is safe to say anything published pre 18 years old doesn't really count...

Welcome!  Can't wait to read some of your work


----------



## Nickie (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello to you, Kachine, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see some of your stuff.

Welcome!


----------



## wacker (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

wacker


----------



## KachineK (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I will post some of my work as soon as I get my computer to cooperate again. It really hates me today. 

Kachine Kolgon

P.S.- despite what my info said yesterday, I really am a girl, promise! :lol:


----------



## flashgordon (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Kachine, glad that you've started writing again. This is a great place.


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums, Kachine. You've come to a great place.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome, Kachine! Wonderful to have you here with your parental knowledge. I look forward to seeing your work. Congrats on your publishing activity. Many more rewards!


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to our little corner of the web.  Do make yourself at home.


----------



## robinssong (Dec 21, 2008)

* Hello and welcome. I can hardly wait to read your writtings. I hope to learn from you. Have an awesome night and an even better tomorrow. *


----------

